# Thoughts on Naxos chamber music recordings



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

So I have a couple of Naxos chamber music recordings to which it sounds like they shoved the mikes right in there

I hope this doesn't hold true a the recording was the Debussy/Ravel recording from a few years back

As I said in an earlier post, let it be natural, everything is so incredibly over produced and there is specifically no need to multi mike chamber music


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I've had good luck with Naxos. They use a variety of orchestras and chamber ensembles in a variety of studios with a variety of engineers -- so it's probably impossible to draw any broad conclusions -- unlike, say ECM --

But I've had good luck with them so far.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the Takemitsu Chamber Music disc as well as the Hindemith, and Penderecki chamber discs for clarinet.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> I've had good luck with Naxos. They use a variety of orchestras and chamber ensembles in a variety of studios with a variety of engineers -- so it's probably impossible to draw any broad conclusions -- unlike, say ECM --
> 
> But I've had good luck with them so far.


I too consider Naxos a valuable label, offering some really good performances for budget prices. to name a few:

The *Liszt* complete piano music series has many excellent discs, by a variety of pianists.

The *Haydn* string quartets, *Kodaly*, are actually very good.

The *Gesualdo* madrigal series by *Marco Longhini* and Delitiae Musicae is wonderful.

The *Robert Craft*'s *Schoenberg* and *Stravinsky* series are some of the best recordings of this music you can find.

The *Schoenberg*, *Webern* & *Berg* solo piano by *Peter Hill* is also one of the best recordings of this music.

The recording of *Stockhausen*'s _Mantra_ is really very good, and last but not least - the *Marin Alsop* *Bernstein* box, of recordings covering most of his work - is so good it would be a crime not to own it.

I am sure there are many others, but these jump off the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

I've found recent orchestral recordings to be excellent such as the Beethoven Segerstram recordings and many recordings from the late 90's
They don't seem to be overproduced as are so many and I will have to investigate more chamber music


----------



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> I too consider Naxos a valuable label, offering some really good performances for budget prices. to name a few:
> 
> The *Liszt* complete piano music series has many excellent discs, by a variety of pianists.
> 
> ...


Agreed, they do fill quite a void and their orchestral sound has come a long way and sounds very natural


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/38552-how-much-do-you.html?highlight=Naxos

related topic


----------

